
Google suspends some business with Huawei after Trump blacklist - jmsflknr
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1SP0NB
======
simonblack
Old business proverb: "Never turn away a paying customer."

Also known in some circles as: "Shooting yourself in the foot."

------
theDoug
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19954673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19954673)

~~~
jmsflknr
Thanks. Did not see.

